# Windy Day in Mississippi - 11/18



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

After a busy couple of weeks of work, I got an opportunity to get the Skull Island wet in the Mississippi marsh for a few hours on Sunday.

The water was LOW and the wind was a steady 10-15kt NE with some higher gusts which made seeing fish a bit of a challenge and forced us to stick to protected banks.  This was my wife's first time out on the new boat, so it was my goal to get her on a few fish.  We saw tons of redfish, but they were very spooky.  She made good cast after good cast, getting denied over and over.  Then it happened...she threw out a perfect cast at this guy while chasing minnows on the edge of the grass flat..and bam! She had her line in the water before I could even call the fish out to her.










She's caught quite a few redfish on blind casts, popping corks, etc., but this was her first ever sightfished red.  She's officially hooked now, and I was pretty much stuck on push pole the rest of the day!  I'm ok with that, it was more fun to see her spot and catch that one fish than for me to catch 10 myself.  Couldn't be more proud!


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job, Chad. 
I think it was her lucky fishing hat which got the job done! lol.
;D


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Great job, Chad.
> I think it was her lucky fishing hat which got the job done! lol.
> ;D


Haha, yeah. You know Tiff...fashion before form. I finally got her out of her aviators and into some nice polarized Maui Jims, so she could actually SEE the fish now.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice redfish!! Love the hat!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice! I like fishing over there too. My wife loves to go as well and now my 2 yr old got his first rod. He wakes up saying fishing pole and wanting to go. I cannot wait to get him on his first red fish. My wife usually out fishes me every time. :'(


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for posting.  6 more weeks till I get down for the winter and get some redfish love going!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

CT

What water were you in?

Gulf Coast


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> CT
> 
> What water were you in?
> 
> Gulf Coast


The low water somewhere between Alabama and Louisiana.  There's not a whole lot of it.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > CT
> >
> > What water were you in?
> >
> ...


My kind of answer!

-looks like fun! Congrats and getting your lady a red..next up is teaching her how to pole ahah


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I am in the Bay St Louis area. We fish the south bank of the Bay. About 2 to 4 feet.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The smile says it all. Great job


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

> > CT
> >
> > What water were you in?
> >
> ...


where did u launch?


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

We were fishing around the Pascagoula river.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ahh ok cool


----------

